# Lima | Barranco



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Espectaculares tus fotos PaiMei.. te pasas, eres un buen fotografo, lo llevas en la sangre... simplemente lindo Barranco, lindo thread. Barranco es algo muy especial para Lima, le da un encanto muy especial y hace que nuestra Lima, sobresalga entre las Capitales Sudamericanas.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Mil gracias por tus comentarios!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Construcciones de Barranco*

Nada, disfruten, las fotos son hechas para ser vistas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Barranco que bonito..! pero me llega q malogren las fachadas pintando tonterias.. y de igual forma la iglesia da muy mal aspecto.. hno: x lo demas espero que tengas una segunda entrega :cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

muy bonitas las fotos pero los grafitis en las paredes friegan toda la vista!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bonita zona!! El paseo Saenz Peña y el Obelisco son unas de las partes más bonitas de Barranco!

Las casonas antiguas de por ahí tienen muy linda arquitectura..! 

Espero que haya una tercera parte con fotos del malecón y unas cuántas puestas de sol  

Gracias por las fotos!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Barranco siempre tan encantador. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bueno sencillamente encantador este distrito que sería de Lima sin barranco... nono.. mejor dicho que sería de sudamerica sin Lima . Buen trabajo Juan.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, no sabía que hubiera tantas zonas bonitas en Barranco. Las construcciones están muuuy chéveres, lo único malo son los graffitis . En fin, buen thread Juan!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lindas las fotos, Juan, has escogido las mejores casas, definitivamente. Qué lindo que es Barranco...ideal perderse un día entero y caminar por esas calles que deben tener tantas historias que contar. Se ve que cuidan mucho sus áreas verdes...hasta los árboles sin hojas se ven espectaculares.

No sé si fue intencionado o te salió de chiripa, pero las hojas del árbol de la antepenúltima foto parece que se cayeron a la foto de abajo (hacia la derecha). 

¡Saludos y gracias por compartir estas fotos!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

JAJAJAJAJA


MI DISTRITO ES OTRO LEVEL



ASI DE FACIL MAN



SI HUBIERAS TENIDO BUENOS ALCALDES



YA LE HUBIERAMOS CERRADO CON FRONTERAS A LOS DE SURCO, MIRAFLORES Y A LOS DE CHORRILLOS KE MALOGRAN TODO



OTRO TIPO DE GENTE, LA CLASE JAMAS SE PIERDE EN ESTE DITRITO



Y AHORA CON EL CORREDOR VIAL KE ARREGLARA LA APRTE DE ATRAS DE BARRANCO



LA TELEFONICA YA ESTA SACANDO EL CABLEADO AEREO Y ENTRARAN LOS NUEVOS PARADEROS CON BUSES A GAS


Y EL TRANVIA LO VAN A AMPLIAR PARA KE LLEGUE HASTA LA BAJADA DE CHORRILLOS PARA SER BUENOS CON ESE DISTRITO



TAMBIEN EL YATCH CLUB DE LA MARINA LE DARA MÀS VIDA A NUESTRAS PLAYAS, SERAN MÀS CUIDADAS




BARRANCO ES OTRO NIVEL EN LIMA





ACA NO HAY CONTAMINACIÒN, SOLO HAY VERDE, ARKITECTURA, CLASE, OTRO TIPO DE GENTE





ESPERAMOS PRONTO PONER UNA MURALLA AL DISTRITO





SI YO ALGUNA VES LLEGO A SER ALCALDE





LO PRIMERO KE HARE SERA ESO




Y NO POR DISCRIMINADOR, O ALGO ASI, SIMPLMENTE LO HARIA POR KE NO ME GUSTAN COMO MALOGRAN MI DISTRITO



Y ESO LO VEO A DIARIO!!


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ Mas suave!!!! Se nota que odias los otros distritos Limenos, pero ya pss es tu opinion!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Barranco es precioso, hace siglos que no voy.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

las casas barranquinas son lo maximo. es una lastima que no este bien cuidada


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos Juan. Lo unico que puedo decir es que...Barranco es Barranco, simplemente bello. Hay tanto potencial en ese distrito y aun falta mucho por hacer y recuperar.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Barranco... esas casonas son de lo mejor en arquitectura que hay en Lima. Debería crearse una entidad que vele por su mantenimiento. Cheveres fotos Juan!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

De hecho si mal no recuerdo las casonas de Barranco, son parte del patrimonio de la ciudad, y son protegidas por el INC, pero bueno fuera de eso, se debería analizar las razones por las cuales las casas se encuentran en mal estado (algunas) y analizar el porque de el deterioro urbano tan notorio, la seguridad, y bueno todo lo que afecte el área, si es necesario enrejar la zona de casonas, yo en este especifico caso estaría de acuerdo, ya que la zona tiene importancia, dentro de la cultura de la ciudad!!!! Barranco es el distrito bohemio histórico por excelencia y debería aprovecharse el potencial que posee.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

el_ched said:


> JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 
> MI DISTRITO ES OTRO LEVEL
> ...


Un favor a todos.... NO QUOTEEN ESTE POST.

El mejor nivel del foro debe cuidarse... para eso estoy yo. Que te parece si a mi me da la gana (porque se supone que tengo el poder) de discriminar a foristas solo porque me parece que no deberian estar en este foro... pongo una muralla y no los dejo entrar...

Que tal si mejor, aportas con fotos de tu distrito o con informaciòn valiosa.

Todos acà amamos Barranco, todos tenemos buenos recuerdos de ese maravilloso distrito... NO podemos tirar la piedra y esconder la mano... Al rey lo que es del rey y a Dios lo que es de Dios.

Así que mucho cuidado con las geneeralizaciones y las discriminicaciones. Te harìa bien leer las normas del foro.

Gracias!


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Que chévere Barranco, me gustaría vivir en una de esas casas, es cara la zona?



es una zona cara si eres peruano de clase media , pero si eres de clase alta no hay problema, la zona era de ingleses en los años del ñandu , la zona es muy bonita , tranquila y un aire a villa. En internet puedes encontrar immobiliarias que venden departamentos y casas en el area, no bajan de 120 mil dolares por las que revise. saludos


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

Excelentes fotos Juan!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el_ched said:


> JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 
> MI DISTRITO ES OTRO LEVEL
> ...



Podrías dejar de opinar con el hígado como chiquillo inmaduro de 10 años de una buena vez ??? No pienso tolerar un nuevo post tuyo así porque sencillamente ya fastidia a los demás... Y para variar no es la primera vez, ni tampoco -espero- hayan próximas veces, de hecho no las habrán...
Cuidado con trasgedir las normas...


PD: Hermoso distrito. Gracias por las fotos...


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

barranco se ve lindo, pero a los hijos de p...  que ponen grafitis en las paredes deberian mandarlos a la carcel!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

M llamo la atención sto .. y s q nunca llegaron a terminar las torres d sta iglesia o s q asi es???


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

asi sera supongo , barranco es bonito peor los alcaldes no acen nada


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito, lástima que sus alcaldes siempre sean una porquería. La costa verde de Barranco (abajo) es un desastre, huecos en las pistas, todo el jardín seco y las palmeras muertas. La parte de atrás también es feíta, le falta orden. Sin embargo los malecones, las calles San Martín y Pedro de Osma, la bajada de baños, la plazita, etc. son demasiado bonitos. La Av. Grau le falta un poco de orden pero tiene potencial. Bolognesi si es un caos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Que pena q los alcaldes no sepan aprovechar al máximo el potencial turistico de este distrito.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buenas fotos Juan!!!  Me gustan tus recorridos!!

A la tercera foto le falta una parejita ahí y bravaza xD


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

la tercera imagen es el point de todos los fumones jajaja


a la izkierda hay una malecon semi pegado


a veces montamos sakte alli porke hay unas gradas



y ves la isla y el mar



pones musica y te desarrollas



antes de eso, hay un pekeño bioulevard de casas hermoso





ojala le hayas tomado foto a ese boulevard parke de casas




de los solari creo ke son



un saludo, lindas fotos


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes fotos. Barranco es uno de esos lugares para perderse y pasear, no me canso de ir por ahí. Felizmente que nuestra gran ciudad conserva un distrito como éste aún.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La foto premium de la iglesia de Barranco... si no me equivoco sobre algo que dicen de los que las visitan por primera vez.....

Me encanta el alma que tienen las fotos... increibles


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

las últimas fotos están excelente. Qué rico cielo :Ñ!!!!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

wow todo es demasiado hermoso :O estoy muy sorprendido...

lo unico malo son los rayones  no hay seguridad allá?
penalizan rallar las paredes?

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Me gustaría que Barranco...*

desplace como preferencia turística a Miraflores... todavía la mayoría de turistas sólo recorren Miraflores y no cruzan la Bajada de Armendáriz...pocos son los que se adentran a Barranco,que es una verdadera JOYA...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Avenida Grau de Barranco*


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Barranco es y será el mejor lugar de Lima.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Gracias por los comentarios. Sin duda, para dar un paseo, Barranco es mi distrito favorito, tiene una hermosa combinación de estilos y una ubicación privilegiada, junto al mar.





Limanidad said:


> Barranco es y será el mejor lugar de Lima.


Si, comparto totalmente, caminar por esas calles es maravilloso. Hay tanto que descubrir y Barranco tiene tanto que dar, que sinceramente es de lo mejor que hay en nuestra ciudad.

Por eso es que es Bello Lima, porque tiene una variedad increible de cosas y aspectos que brindar ....

Paimei lindo y relindo thread.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Estoy en deuda con el distrito de Barranco...*

puesto que nunca he hecho un thread...mañana sábado haré un lindo thread.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Excelentes fotos Paimei, Barranco como siempre bello!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Excelentes fotos de este bello distrito, que merece que siempre se le conserve bien, y sobretodo que haya más seguridad para todo el que vaya a admirar sus encantos tanto los turistas nacionales y extranjeros.*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos. Barranco es una fiesta.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Viejito el thread ah... pero igual excelentes fotos. Barranco es genial.


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

hubiera sido genial ke miraflores, san isidro se conserven como barranco

y ke los edificos esten por otro lado de Lima



Lima asi seria una gran metropoli con suburbios muy hermosos de caracteristicas republicana sy coloniales y con una autopistahasta los lugares de negocios y de edificos urbanos


tendriamos muchas màs zonas en lima para visitar



pero aca derrumban una hemrosa casa en miraflores para construir un edificio cuadrado


al final, la realidad, miralfores perdio su brillo, ya no es el miralfores de los 70


lo digo para seguir mejorando y cuidado nuestro aptrimonio limeño


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow , bellas fotos de Barranco. Que lindo distrito , en verdad.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Paimei, recien ahora veo este thread y que bonito barranco, buenas tomas con angulos diferentes. Barranco es sin duda un lugar digno de conocerse. Felicitaciones y gracias por compartir las fotos:cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto de la Casona Tarnawiecki en la calle Sáenz Peña*

*FOTO DE UN FORISTA DE INCASCRAPERS (quién sea,por favor enviarme un PM para añadir el crédito correspondiente) :*








La Casona es la de la cúpula.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hermosa Casona en Barranco*

Esta Casona en relativo buen estado,se encuentra en la esquina de las calles Sáenz Peña y Tacna. Las fotos son de Lía,menos la primera (Friendlima si es tuya,por favor,házmelo saber) :


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Miraflorino, muy linda casa, pero le falta mantenimiento, arreglar algunas persianas de madera que parecen que están picadas, ponerle el vidrio que falta en una de las ventanas del segundo piso.

Me parece mal que se haga comparaciones entre distritos diciendo que uno es mejor que el otro, o peor todavía, decir que el suyo es el único que vale. Dicen que todas la comparaciones son odiosas, todos los distritos tienen SUS PARTES BONITAS Y PARTES FEAS. Algunos tienen mejor administración municipal que otros por eso están más ordenados, tienen mejor mantenimiento y más seguridad. Insisto, para mí Barranco SI PODRÍA SER EL MEJOR DISTRITO DE LIMA SIEMPRE Y CUANDO INVIERTAN MÁS EN ÉL, LO CONSERVEN MEJOR, Y MÁS SEGURIDAD POLICIAL!!! Es un distrito lindo, desaprovechado por los que tienen en sus manos la oportunidad de mejorarlo, y también debe arreglarse la COSTA VERDE
Por ejemplo he notado que las bellas losetas antiguas o tipo antiguo del Parque Municipal están algunas rotas y gastadas, creo que hay que arreglarlas la inversión no sería mucho.
Ojalá que esta nueva administración que sí me parece que está trabajando bien, pero algo lento recupere LO QUE FUE BARRANCO.*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me aúno a los comentarios de Carlos...  Y también a los de Lía, arribita mío... 

¡Muchos saludos, Paimei!!!! :cheers:



carlos07 said:


> Paimei, recien ahora veo este thread y que bonito
> barranco, buenas tomas con angulos diferentes. Barranco es sin duda un lugar digno de conocerse. Felicitaciones y gracias por compartir las fotos:cheers:


----------



## enrinando (Sep 4, 2006)

guillermochs said:


> Juan1912, conozco Barranco y es de lo mejor ern Lima. buenas imagenes las tuyas aunque esos grafitis lo ca...n todo.
> 
> Esta Iglesia es de un conveto de monjas de las Franciscanas Misioneras de Maria, lo conosco por que mi tia es monjita, si mla no recuerod está en la av. san martin
> 
> ...


no esa es la esquino de perez roca con san martin y esa casa rosada que en la otro foto se ve una ventana roja es la casa de agencia peru, la casa de las monjas esta pa el otro lado, detras de la iglesia, acaban de terminar de remodelar ese edificio

la casona que muestran que esta destruida en saenz peña es la casa Pons Muzzo, que ahora es parte de la facu de arq de alas peruanas, y ellos aunque suene raro regaron las bases de esa casona para que se derrumbe, y se dicen de la facu de arq. tengo fotos por alli de lo q sucedio, las colgare luego


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

** 4 horas en Barranco **


** 4 horas en Barranco **


Esta semana sali a caminar por Barranco. Luego de haber esperado por casi 1 hora a un gran amigo, empezamos a caminar.. fotografiando todo y nada a la vez.
Fue un gran día, ambos conocimos un Barranco que no conocíamos  y bueno, aquí les dejo las fotos, espero que les guste  

las fotos las iré posteando según el orden en que fueron tomadas.. creo que algunas casas se repetiran pero de distintos lados.. aish.. en fin.. disfrutenlo!


*1ra hora: de 12 a 1*

Nos encontramos en La 73, así que empezamos a caminar por ahi. Volteando la esquina encontramos esto:











un antiguo grifo











una casa bonita pero descuidada











si no me equivoco, esta es la Casa Razetto (un año CasaCor fue ahi)




















por el malecón






































entramos por Jr. Tacna, este es el lateral de la casa que será CasaCor2008




















seguimos por Tacna





































seguimos caminando...















































*aquí termina la primera hora.. luego regreso con más fotos *​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Naths! Excelentes fotos! Barranco tiene un encanto especial. De casualidad estuviste por ahí ayer? Yo también estuve tomando fotos por allá!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

bonito paseo naths..hermozo barranco..algunas casonas descuidadas..pero no dejan de ser bellas.

esperamos ver q pasa en la otras 3 horas.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Naths! Excelentes fotos! Barranco tiene un encanto especial. De casualidad estuviste por ahí ayer? Yo también estuve tomando fotos por allá!


Gracias! ... y mmm nop! estuve el miércoles..  desde las 12 hasta las 4 (5 incluyendo algo de Chorrillos)



papiriqui said:


> bonito paseo naths..hermozo barranco..algunas descuidadas..pero no dejan de ser bellas.
> 
> esperamos ver q pasa en la otras 3 horas.


jeje.. luego subiré las demás fotos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que buenas fotos pero el estado de las casas es lamentable, hay mucho por rescatar.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Este thread promete, lindas fotos Naths ... lo que mas me gusta de todas es tu firma en marca de agua ... :lol: Meeentira!!! ... buen recorrido, me gusta bastante la Casa Razetto, y claro ... las demàs tambien que a pesar del descuido no pierden el encanto.

Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Buenas fotos, siempre me gustó la atmosfera que rodea a Barranco es muy tranquilo y ala voz lleno de vida.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Barranco a mi parecer es uno de los distritos mas prometedores de Lima, tiene mucho potencial.
Gracias por las fotos, muéstranos mas.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

gracias por las imagenes , me encanta barrancoo


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que buenas fotos


----------



## ShaelKoNef (Jan 15, 2007)

como se llama la de casacor de este año?


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Como dijo Roberto: Barranco tiene un ecanto especial... Me gusta, es uno de esos lugares con identidad propia.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Excelente thread, Naths! De veras que Barranco es encantador, no importa cuán descuidadas estén algunas propiedades, no dejan de conservar ese aire de antaño y de lo bohemio que caracteriza tanto a ese barrio. Y tus tomas están buenísimas, algunas con ángulos muy originales. 

¡Esperamos más fotitossss!!! :cheers:

PD: ¿Qué es CasaCor???


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Una exposición de decoraciones interiores que se realiza anualmente, por lo general utilizan una casa o lugar antiguo. Es bien concurrida.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, ¡qué interesante! Gracias por la información, Roberto. ¡Saludos! 



roberto_vp said:


> ^^ Una exposición de decoraciones interiores que se realiza anualmente, por lo general utilizan una casa o lugar antiguo. Es bien concurrida.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Me encanta el sello de agua de tus foootoss  simplement creatiiivaa

Hace tiempo que no voy a barranco, pero tus fotos me hicieron recordar lo bonito que es...

buenas tomas nathy.. sigue con los buenos aportes al fooroo!!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Barranco es cosa aparte. Me gusta bastante ir por ahi... vagar, almorzar jaja bno.. tienes buena técnica con la cámara! Salu2


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

U.U Ya! Ya entré a tu thread si no me matas por Msn xD :lol: Meeeenteera!!! =P

Lo andaba dejando para el último pues! Tú sabes que tus fotos me gustan, aunque tu sello de agua más jejejejeje le hubieses puesto Mija&Mijo pues!!!!

Aaaaah! Barranco es muy chévere! Ojalá todas esas casas queden en pie por muchos muchos años más! 

Gracias por las fotos! Esperaré las otras 3horas!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios! 

pronto subiré las demás fotos.. cuando pase de página :lol:



ShaelKoNef said:


> como se llama la de casacor de este año?


mmm ni idea! me olvidé preguntar.. tendré que esperar a ver en la revista de CasaCor de este año!



kaMetZa said:


> Tú sabes que tus fotos me gustan, aunque tu sello de agua más jejejejeje le hubieses puesto Mija&Mijo pues!!!!


 mª&mº! aish lo extrañaré!!! 



kaMetZa said:


> Aaaaah! Barranco es muy chévere! Ojalá todas esas casas queden en pie por muchos muchos años más!


aish espero que si.. encontré casas realmente hermosas... ya las verás más adelante.. aún faltan 3 horas de recorrido!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

naths12 said:


> pronto subiré las demás fotos.. cuando pase de página :lol:


Antes de irme a dormir! A ver si te ayudo a pasar de hoja xD :lol:



naths12 said:


> mmm ni idea! me olvidé preguntar.. tendré que esperar a ver en la revista de CasaCor de este año!


=O Averigua pues!



naths12 said:


> mª&mº! aish lo extrañaré!!!


Si yo sé  qué bad!!!



naths12 said:


> aish espero que si.. encontré casas realmente hermosas... ya las verás más adelante.. aún faltan 3 horas de recorrido!


Seeeee! Todas son bravazas!! Lástima que muchas tengas jardines con plantas altas que tapan las fachadas o están cercadas =/


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

*2da hora: de 1 a 2*

Entrando a Saenz Peña... una casa bonita











detalle











más casas...





























Cruce con San Martín










"El PERÚ es desde este momento libre e independiente por la voluntad general de los pueblos y por la justicia de su causa que Dios defiende"




















Remodelando casa...
PD. leí bien el aviso de CasaCor.. y dice Saenz Peña 208 y 214. 
Esta casa es 208. Aquí también será CasaCor!




















Aquí será.. CasaCor2008!





























seguimos caminando .. no recuerdo la calle.. una casa con un detalle bonito





























otra casa bonita!











se busca!











otra casita... 











una cebra cruzando la pista.. 











y para terminar la 2da hora.. pitufo gruñon! jeje!











*y aquí terminó la segunda hora *
​


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

:drool: Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendas las casonas!!! Especialmente la primera! Pero varias están así como para vivir en familia y llenarla de hijitos xD 

Chévere la segunda hora de fotos! Ahhh mira que ya son las 4 y me he quedado para verlas eh!!! El Obelisco es realmente muy bonito! Debería estar en el Centro de Lima jeje se vería más bonito, aunque si hubiese sido de mayor altura sería mejor aún!

Ja! Ese pitufo representa mi estado emocional actual!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos! Esta parte de Barranco es muy pero muy bonita, ojalá podamos ver algún día esas casas tan hermosas recuperadas por completo.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q bacan estan arreglando la casona para casa cor..el ultimo q fui ,,,fue en el puericultorio perez aranibar 2003..la verdad ,, vale la pena ir a esta clase de eventos..muy recomendables.
para los q queremos a nuestra ciudad....nos parece inaudito q gente sin respeto alguno a la propiedad ..realicen estos graffitis..eso no es arte para nada...serian bacan hacer esto en la casa de ellos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Las casonas son preciosas, lástima el estado en el que se encuentran.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas las fotitos


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Nathy excelentes tus fotos. Lo que único que necesitarían la mayoría de casas es una manito de pintura, lo que pasa es que con los "mejoramientos" de calles hay mucho terral en el aire, y los desvíos de vehículos, los humos de los autos , al toque se vuelven a ensuciar las fachadas.*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos, Naths. Estare por Barranco esta noche.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ ¡Bruno, estás en Lima!!! Qué envidia, pero de la buena, jajaja.

Disfruta mucho, estoy segura que ya la estás pasando súper bien. 

¡Saludos!!! :cheers:


Naths, me he quedado embelesada con tu segunda entrega, qué lindas casas y qué lindo tu paseo. Hermoso el detalle del escudo en el monumento, me ha emocionado ufff...  Y el arte urbano bastante interesante también.

¡Un beso, naths! :cheers1:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Gracias Marcos, Roberto, Papiriqui, Jeremy, Luz, Lía, Bruno y Canelita por su visita 



kaMetZa said:


> :drool: Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendas las casonas!!! Especialmente la primera! Pero varias están así como para vivir en familia y llenarla de hijitos xD


jeje! sip todas las casas son lindas.. encontré casas tan lindas.. pero con muros altos.. en algunas al mº le toco trepar para poder ver y tomar la foto jeje... y sip.. io quiero mi casa en Barranco.. y tmb llenarla de hijitos! jaja!



papiriqui said:


> q bacan estan arreglando la casona para casa cor..el ultimo q fui ,,,fue en el puericultorio perez aranibar 2003..la verdad ,, vale la pena ir a esta clase de eventos..muy recomendables.


ay! CasaCor2003 en el Puericultorio es hasta ahora el mejor CasaCor al que he ido.. (el del 99 en la Casa Hacienda Moreyra tmb fue bueno)... por que remodelaron esa parte del Pueri completamente y los diseños fueron muuuy buenos!.. lo malo es que ahora el Pueri está algo descuidado, no han invertido en limpieza y en mantener lo que quedó de CasaCor.. hasta la pileta está descuidada, solo para algunos eventos la limpian hno:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias a ti por mostrarnos las fotitos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

naths12 said:


> jeje! sip todas las casas son lindas.. encontré casas tan lindas.. pero con muros altos.. *en algunas al mº le toco trepar para poder ver y tomar la foto jeje*... y sip.. io quiero mi casa en Barranco.. y tmb llenarla de hijitos! jaja!


Jajajajajajajajajajaj pobre el Mº!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos, barranco es único.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta precioso el threads naths! me gusto mucho que hayas mostrado todos los detalles del viejo barranco 
Interesante que el Casacor este año sea en dos casas, sera ocasion para ir XD, por otro lado, estan chvrs las fotos del monumento a Saenz Peña, me gustaron los detalles, esos que rara vez se muestran aqui.










Mi casa favorita es esa , y no la habia visto... donde es?


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

gracias Manuel!  
esa casa está en el Paseo Saenz Peña, de hecho , casi todas las fotos son de ahí, menos las últimas que dicen... "seguimos caminando .. no recuerdo la calle"


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que cheveres! las fotos!!, el cruce de zebra es el mejor de Lima!!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> U.U Ya! Ya entré a tu thread si no me matas por Msn xD


Ídem 

Barranco es un lugar bastante peculiar. Es lamentable que buena parte de sus construcciones estén más que descuidadas, sin embargo durante los últimos años es más que notorio el esfuerzo de los inversionistas privados por recuperar muchas de ellas y eso que se vienen más proyectos de firmas como Inkaterra o Vivanda.

PD: Hubieras disfrutado nuevamente de Barranco en vivo y en directo ayer (o por lo menos de los afiches del Juanitos) si es que no te quedabas en tu casa a ver "Bailando por un sueño" :lol:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

DoctorZero said:


> PD: Hubieras disfrutado nuevamente de Barranco en vivo y en directo ayer (o por lo menos de los afiches del Juanitos) si es que no te quedabas en tu casa a ver "Bailando por un sueño" :lol:


al menos yo no estaba en Barranco buscando un televisor para ver el programa =P


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

En general se ve un tanto descuidado el barrio, sin embargo no deja de tener un encanto especial...

Tu sello de agua me parece que es demasiado grande, interfiere demasiado en la apreciación de la fotografía, (opinión muy personal, claro)


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Imanol said:


> Esta precioso el threads naths! me gusto mucho que hayas mostrado todos los detalles del viejo barranco
> Interesante que el Casacor este año sea en dos casas, sera ocasion para ir XD, por otro lado, estan chvrs las fotos del monumento a Saenz Peña, me gustaron los detalles, esos que rara vez se muestran aqui.
> 
> 
> ...


dee hechoooo....

muy bonitaa!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

*3ra hora: de 2 a 3*

seguimos caminando, y encontramos esta preciosa casa...











claro, a mi amigo le tocó trepar el muro para tomar las fotos




















detalles de la entrada





























lateral de la casa











bueno, dejamos la casa bonita, y seguimos caminando... y llegamos a una plazita















































llegamos a la avenida y nos encontramos con las obras del Metropolitano




















caminando por no sé donde.. encontramos una quinta simpática 











un elefantito en el camino











llegamos a la Av. Grau.. y encontramos METRO




















y frente a Metro, una casa bonita, pero muy descuidada.. hno:




















detalles





























el jardin











y seguimos caminando...






































y llegamos a la Ermita











pero, esa es una zona bastante conocida.. así que vamos por el costadito..






























y se hizo la luz!











y nuevamente, regresamos por la Ermita











*y hasta aquí, la tercera hora *

*** perdón por el sellos de agua.. pero es mi manera de proteger mis fotos ***​


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Maravillosas fotos...gracias por traernos tomas diferentes de Barranco. Qué lástima por algunas casas, ojalá que el gobierno municipal se ponga las pilas para remediar esa situación. Barranco merece revitalizarse. ¡Gracias, naths, feliz 28!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente Nathy!

Barranco es tan fotogènico. Lo chèvere es que le has dado un vuelco a todo lo que hemos visto en fotos del distrito, para no repetir justo has buscado tomas mas arquitectònicas. Muy pero muy interesante!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos! Hay casas tan bonitas... es una pena que estén así.

La iglesia de esa placita me recuerda mucho Luren, sin duda son el mismo estilo, de verdad muy bonita. A la ermita le falta estar mejor cuidada, por ahí hay unos pasajes que no parecen estar cerca de tanto movimiento, la última vez que fui fueron para mi todo un descubrimiento.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas las fotos Naths, Barranco y sus casonas son de lo mejor que hay en Lima. Aunque no me gusta para nada ese tiempo nublado en Lima la belleza de Barranco no se amilana con el invierno, hasta le da un aire de melancolia al lugar. :cheers:


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

BUEENO AUNQUE COMO TE DIJE, YA HABIA VISTO TUS FOTOS Y ME PARECEN MUY CHEVERES, SON DIFERENTES ANGULOS, Y TU ESFUERZO SE VE MUY BIEN REFLEJADO...FELICITACIONES POR LAS FOTOS NATHS, VALIO LA PENA TU ESFUERZO. FOTOS BIEN LOGRADAS.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que buenas tus fotos, y las iglesias muy bonitas, ojalá y restauren la Ermita.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Hermosas fotos de hermosas casonas pero en estado lamentable u_u.


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

Asu que buenas fotos... felicitaciones y gracias por postearlas... muy hermoso Barranco.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ooohhh, qué hermoso te quedó el thread, naths.  Lástima que se acabó... 

Pero bueno, realmente Barranco es lindísimo, la próxima vez que visite Lima me pierdo en Barranco por un buen día o dos, y de seguro que me quedaré corta...la fachada del taller que mostraste me dejó muy impresionada, ¡qué bonito el portón! Y la foto entre los arbustos, muy artístico, me encantó... 

¡Gracias por las fotos, nathy!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La foto del gallinazo posado sobre la cruz de una de las torres de la Ermita, es la foto precisa para ilustrar el estado en la que se encuentra actualmente hno: .... en fin!!! Lindas fotos Naths. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos.. muy buen thread!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Gracias por comentar en este pequeño thread de Barranco








Barranco a pesar de ser el distrito más pequeño de Lima.. tiene muchos lugarcitos por conocer.. cada vez descubro algo nuevo.. y un poco de todo eso es lo que puse en este thread.. y claro que necesite la ayuda de un amigo para que pueda trepar los muros de algunas casas jeje..

Gracias otra vez a todos  chaaaaau!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah estas no las había visto, que chéveres te salieron!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos  otra cara que no conocía mucho de Barranco.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

el thread esta demasiado bueno chvrs las fotos de la mejor ventana, entre los arbustos y el museo.. se ve bien tranquila esta zona


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bellísimas las fotos , Gracias pro mostrárnoslas!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

tus fotos tienen esencia, captan lo cotidiano, lo natural, Barranco es como si el tiempo no pasara por el, tan romantico, bohemio. Gracias por estas fotos, tienen ese poder de trasladarme hasta alla.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy interesante tus fotos Naths, muestras lo más pintoresco de Barranco, en algunos casos bien mantenidos y en otros en la indiferencia y el olvido ... .. Ces't la Vié


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Se ve que en su epoca Barranco era otra cosa pero a juzgar de acuerdo a las fotos me parece un distrito bastante descuidado. La falta de mantenimiento se nota a leguas. Oh!!! me olvidaba, excelente las fotos!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Una joya Barranco...esas calles me traen tantos recuerdos de los años que viví por Lima, ...lindas tus fotos, lástima que en las noches Barranco se torne peligroso.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Magnífica la tanda fotográfica, nos muestras detalles: clásicos, republicanos y posmodernos. También patinas, ángulos, y perspectivas no tan vistos de Barranco.

También genial el concepto de que cada hora encabezará la página correspondiente (menos en la última, claro ... everybody wants to be a star...)

Otra vez, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Famoso Pasaje en Barranco en la calle Grau*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me da rabia que Barranco esté tan descuidado con todo el potencial que tiene para ser de lejos lo mejor de Lima. 

En fin, bonitas fotos naths, aunque yo tb concuerdo con algunos que tu sello de agua es muy grande.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Es uno de los barrios más encantadores de Lima, muy lindo. Lástima que la mayoría de las construcciones están en pésimo estado y son unas joyitas.

Se debe comer muy rico ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

alguien no quiere dar una vueltita de nuevo por barranco jejeje


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Joyita de Barranco*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos Jota.

Que rabia me da lo descuidado que tienen a Barranco. Sobre todo Grau y Bolognesi dan pena.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cierto, aún siendo tan alucinante a pesar de todo, se nota que hacen caso omiso al mantenimiento y cuidado del distrito, Una pena tremenda, sobre todo porque ver fotos de Barranco se vuelve tan emotivo.

Amo ese distrito con todo mi corazón y cada lugar que pones en fotos me recuerda algo y tiene un tremendo significado para mi. 

Vi las fotos en el FB ayer y me dió mucha emoción. Están super las fotos Bruno.


----------



## javillv34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hermoso Barranco , mi barrio preferido de LIMA


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy cheverre Barranco!


Buenas fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

​


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

​


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Gracias por la fotos... lindo Barranco.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

lima antigua


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

La bajada es espectacular.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Barranco y sus ranchos de veraneo, muy bonito. Buenas fotos, Bruno. kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Buenas fotos!!

Me encantó ese perfil urbano frente al parque.

PD: Cuanto carro!! Hagan algo!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

A mi me gustaba más la iglesia en rojo. 
Gracias por las fotos, muy buenas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Opino lo mismo.

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonito el malecón de Barranco, deberían arreglar la pista nomás.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Me encanto esta tanda.

Deberían cambiar todas esas veredas.


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

A mí las veredas me parece que están bien.

Barranco uno de los distritos más bonitos de Lima, me gustaron las fotos.


----------



## fatima1956 (Sep 4, 2015)

Lucuma said:


> Barranco es especial, tiene de antiguo y moderno a la vez pero con una mezcla muy pero muy propia de Barranco q hace único a Barranco, siempre deja algo en una :eek2:
> 
> q pena q del alcalde no se pueda decir algo bueno :sleepy:


El distrito de Barranco tiene miles de hermosos paisajes, nunca me cansaré de admirar cada una de las vistas. Gracias por colocarlas.


----------



## fatima1956 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Barranco Patrimonio Monumental*



J Block said:


> ​


El distrito de Barranco tiene casi 200 hermosas residencias que forman parte del Patrimonio Nacional, lamentablemente hace poco le retiraron ese título a la casa ubicada en la calle De la Unión 108, aparentemente sólo tenía valor su muro perimétrico, ojala que sea la última.


----------



## fatima1956 (Sep 4, 2015)

dra.naths said:


> ** 4 horas en Barranco **
> 
> 
> Esta semana sali a caminar por Barranco. Luego de haber esperado por casi 1 hora a un gran amigo, empezamos a caminar.. fotografiando todo y nada a la vez.
> ...


Acabo de ver hermosas fotografías de casas que ya no existen, en la Av. San Martín y del Malecón, gracias por colocarlas.


----------



## fatima1956 (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracias por las fotografías, cada recodo, cada esquina, cada berma mantiene el encanto de ser un hermoso balneario.


----------



## fatima1956 (Sep 4, 2015)

miguel16 said:


> dee hechoooo....
> 
> muy bonitaa!


Esta vista es de una casa en la Alameda Saenz Peña, unos metros al frente de la casa del embajador de España


----------



## favian123 (Oct 11, 2012)

Juan1912 said:


>


muy buenas imágenes , me hacen recordar mucho algunas casonas de Arequipa .










solo en Lima y Arequipa e visto este estilo y arquitectura de casonas , HERMOSO BARRANCO ... SALUDOS


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Se combinaron todo los temas de Barranco en uno solo.

*MODERACIÓN*


----------

